# Deluxe Pit Kits ?



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

What is with this?

https://securewsch01.websitecomplete.com/motorcitytoyz/shop/showProd.asp?prod=251

According to the description they will come with a Clear 67 Corvette.
I thought they were going to come with Various Bodies, not just one type?

And they appear to be expensive to boot. Hope this is just Pre-Release mistake.

And the Xtraction Deluxe Pit Kit will have a Clear Delorean BTTF Time Machine.
Everyone wants one of those 

I'm still excited about the Upcoming releases.

Later,
Keith


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Deluxe Pit Kit*

It's going to be $12.99, but the description days you get all the parts to build a car. This would be a cool premise for a bag-of-parts race. The participants could enter such a race by purchasing one of these deluxe pitkits, then build and race these.
A group in Rochester have such races where each racer is given the parts needed to assemble a tjet chassis.....you get a certain amount of time to build, tweak and tune it, then the race is held using said chassis. Can't wait to see these. That $12.99 is a good price.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I'm very excited about the new R2 products but still apprehensive about the pricing. I noticed that Tomy and Life-Like have hiked their MSRPs lately. Even if the R2s are higher than what we saw with the JL cars, they are still a very good value for a fun little product. At least that's what the slot car side of my brain tells me. I haven't convinced the tightwad, wallet-controlling side of my brain to see it that way quite yet. It'll need convincing.



Feed it more Grog.. it goes away....


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

regarding the clear body... How many different plastics are able to be injection molded in clear? I know of 3 off hand; PMMA, which is an acrylic and is what most slot windshields are made of. ABS, which is durable and lighter than acrylic but not as clear as acrylic. And polycarbonate, which is durable and clear but not cheap.

There are probably alloys of ABS and PC that are available, and maybe some other options as well. The reason is, when I was doing the clear bodies for the Super Modified, the factory steered me towards ABS because trying to put a screw into the PMMA acrylic caused it to crack. And I doubt that a AFX body made out of PMMA would be able to take repeated stress of flexing it on and off a chassis. The clear ABS is just like other ABS; extremely tough and light and easy to paint, which would be an important characteristic for a kit that is meant to be customized. If these bodies are made of polycarbonate, they'll be clear and tough but heavier than ABS and much more expensive, plus painting PC is not as easy as ABS.

So does anyone know what these Round 2 clear bodies will be made of?

Dan


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Feed it more Grog.. it goes away....


Ahhhh, Grog! Fixes many things, if only on a fleeting basis!!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

this would also be good for a school project also the kids build a car and then get to race it also its a wonderfull idea


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I think the idea sounds pretty cool. I'll probably buy at least a couple, maybe more if there are some different bodies to choose from.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I think it would really be cool if the deluxe pit kits included a unassembled chassis. I'm one of those "strange" type that likes to tear apart my cars as soon as I get'em and put them back together anyways...  

GP


----------

